# Will 17x7.5,205/40/17 fit my mk3 golf



## AquaticZERO (Aug 31, 2005)

Will 17x7.5,205/40/17 fit my mk3 golf.Do you think this will be a tight fit the car isn't lowered yet but will be soon.


----------



## brblx (Nov 9, 2005)

i am running 17x7.5's with 205/40/17's on my mk3 jetta. ET45, no issues.
wheels in the front sit just about perfect. rears could stand to be out tad more.
car is not lowered yet, but probably will be by the end of the year with a 60/40 kit. i don't anticipate any issues. once i get the lowering done, i'm going to look at putting some spacers in the rear to get the wheels out as far as i can without hitting the outside lip on the inner fender.


----------



## AquaticZERO (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks alot for the quick info.How can I find out the offset of these rims.


----------



## glitronic (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (AquaticZERO)*

most wheels have the offset stamped somewhere on the inside, usually the hub. should say something like "ET35" which would be a 35mm offset.


----------



## AquaticZERO (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks,anyone have pics with this size wheel on their mk3


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

This is the perfect size/offset for a clean look.


----------



## dReW420 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (AquaticZERO)*

That'll fit perfect. I have 17x7.5 ( 205/40/17 ) on a MKIII GTI and I've had no problems whatsoever. My car's already lowered and they fit sweet. You can check out some pics on my sig. You could probably even go 17x8 depending on how low you want to drop your car. If your going to dump it though, you may want to roll your fenders. Peace!


----------

